# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Does any one have the test ranges for healthy Man/men in their prime

## DaemonRahl

I am talking about any age weather it been teen or 20's or 30's i want to know the ranges of healthy Real Man with maximum Virility / virile . the max


and what you Opinion of safe test levels are for each age rang

You anecdotal information as it were.

I want all the test levels from those that do not use steriods total T and free T

Please And Thank You Very Much!

and if you have the other information of their other hormones that would be great like shbg and progesterone pregnenolone ect..


i have did my best to look all over the web and i cant find hormonal levels anywhere

and if you have the levels from 40 years agao i would be forever greatful.

----------


## TraPump

Please..

----------


## DaemonRahl

i dont actually know how long they have been testing hormones so as far as they go back, if you can give me those numbers

----------


## MickeyKnox

http://www.mens-hormonal-health.com/...ne-levels.html

----------


## MickeyKnox

since 1940.




> i dont actually know how long they have been testing hormones so as far as they go back, if you can give me those numbers

----------


## Ace111

> http://www.mens-hormonal-health.com/...ne-levels.html


I showed this to my endo and he said it was out of date. I wonder from what year he gets his up to date ranges from to have him think that 300 is normal for a male no matter what his age.

----------


## DaemonRahl

thats what i was wondering

i had herd /seen some where that some teens or man in their prime have 2000 i think i seen 2400 some where not sure since untill a few months agao my memory wasent working very well

----------


## MickeyKnox

"out of date"??? that's baloney. what's out of date is your doctor. if a healthy 40y/o male should have _on average_ around 450, then if you're sitting where i am like 257, you're BELOW average. period. 

the stat info is NOT out of date. i believe that our diets, lifestyles, even the air we breathe have changed compared years ago and its having the most effect on our test results. is your doctor trying to tell you evolution is responsible for low test? we're only talking 60 years here?? the average healthy male produced around 700 for test in the 40's. now it's more like 300 or so. very sad indeed.

anyway, find out your test levels and do whatever you can to convince your doc bring them up to par. your quality of life depends on it. 

good luck

----------


## Leatherface

450 to 800 more or less is considered "normal" by my local Dr...

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^^ you're blessed with a terrific and educated doctor.

----------


## Ace111

> "out of date"??? that's baloney. what's out of date is your doctor. if a healthy 40y/o male should have _on average_ around 450, then if you're sitting where i am like 257, you're BELOW average. period. 
> 
> the stat info is NOT out of date. i believe that our diets, lifestyles, even the air we breathe have changed compared years ago and its having the most effect on our test results. is your doctor trying to tell you evolution is responsible for low test? we're only talking 60 years here?? the average healthy male produced around 700 for test in the 40's. now it's more like 300 or so. very sad indeed.
> 
> anyway, find out your test levels and do whatever you can to convince your doc bring them up to par. your quality of life depends on it. 
> 
> good luck


I'm 25 and my total is about 275. He said I was just under range. When I said that the bottom of the range was where a 90 year old should be he basically started yelling at me and saying he's the expert not me. I rolled my eyes at him and didn't bother to try to convince him otherwise. I'm just going along with him for now to get blood work and scans done after which I'll find one that knows his stuff.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I'm 25 and my total is about 275. He said I was just under range. When I said that the bottom of the range was where a 90 year old should be he basically started yelling at me and saying he's the expert not me. I rolled my eyes at him and didn't bother to try to convince him otherwise. I'm just going along with him for now to get blood work and scans done after which I'll find one that knows his stuff.


this simply baffles me. very sad indeed. just continue to play along and then, as you stated, search for another physician or endocrinologist to look over your results and hopefully offer you proper treatment IF that's what you require. 

i'm not a doctor and don't claim to know why your test levels are so low, but i do know that it's very important to raise them to reflect your age. 275 is well below where a healthy average 25 y/o male should be. 

tip: next doc you see, don't tell him about the 90 y/o example. just simply explain your symptoms and that you would like to be proactive in your health. 

good luck Ace.

----------


## DaemonRahl

> I'm 25 and my total is about 275. He said I was just under range. When I said that the bottom of the range was where a 90 year old should be he basically started yelling at me and saying he's the expert not me. I rolled my eyes at him and didn't bother to try to convince him otherwise. I'm just going along with him for now to get blood work and scans done after which I'll find one that knows his stuff.


yeah its true just because they have a phd/dr's schooling doesnt mean they know anything about anything, now that doesnt mean most people know what there talking about because they dont.

when you find someone/s that know what they are talking about on whatever subject it may be in question then you have a good and great foundation to go on with your head straight, and some people will know more than their dr esp if they understand scientific information and medical research and information ect... someone like me. i allways keep searching for the best information about everything I am into





> 450 to 800 more or less is considered "normal" by my local Dr...


im not talking about the screwed up numbers for the sterial people today im talking about what it was when man was abit healthier than he is today like when hormone testing was started 1930's

----------


## DaemonRahl

> I'm 25 and my total is about 275. He said I was just under range. When I said that the bottom of the range was where a 90 year old should be he basically started yelling at me and saying he's the expert not me. I rolled my eyes at him and didn't bother to try to convince him otherwise. I'm just going along with him for now to get blood work and scans done after which I'll find one that knows his stuff.


have you been using cock/ball / constriction rings by any chance have you?

----------


## Ace111

> this simply baffles me. very sad indeed. just continue to play along and then, as you stated, search for another physician or endocrinologist to look over your results and hopefully offer you proper treatment IF that's what you require. 
> 
> i'm not a doctor and don't claim to know why your test levels are so low, but i do know that it's very important to raise them to reflect your age. 275 is well below where a healthy average 25 y/o male should be. 
> 
> tip: next doc you see, don't tell him about the 90 y/o example. just simply explain your symptoms and that you would like to be proactive in your health. 
> 
> good luck Ace.


Thanks for the tip, will remember it for next time. I suppose they view it as an attack to their ego when I question their knowledge/belief but I get frustrated when I'm told I'm _just_ below range.

----------


## Ace111

This might be relevant to the OP - http://www.peaktestosterone.com/Test...vels_Male.aspx

_"This study examined, amoung other things, men in the age bracket of 65-69 and found that in 1988 average testosterone levels were 503 ng/dl but in 2003, fifteen years later, the average levels had fallen to 423. This corresponds to what other studies have found: testosterone levels are falling steadily with time."_




> have you been using cock/ball / constriction rings by any chance have you?


lol nope. Why do you ask?

----------


## Chris_ATV

I am 30 years old and my test levels were checked by an endocrinologist. I was at 163! He told me normal was 400-1200.

The reason the average keeps dropping is due to the food quality keeps dropping. Also I believe the main reason is GMO foods.

They have been proven to cause sterility in the 3rd generation consumer.

Many people choose to ignore this but its very serious. A simple search will reveal many links.

----------


## Ace111

> I am 30 years old and my test levels were checked by an endocrinologist. I was at 163! He told me normal was 400-1200.
> 
> The reason the average keeps dropping is due to the food quality keeps dropping. Also I believe the main reason is GMO foods.
> 
> They have been proven to cause sterility in the 3rd generation consumer.
> 
> Many people choose to ignore this but its very serious. A simple search will reveal many links.


It's the food, the chemicals in plastics, cookware, in the atmosphere, in our water, just about everywhere. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xenoestrogen

Watch this documentary if you haven't seen it - "The Disappearing Male"
http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-disappearing-male/


Also our modern lifestyle. People aren't as active therefore the body doesn't produce the testosterone because it doesn't need it as much people needed in the past. So now we have inactive and overweight individuals lowering the average so our doctors are taught that it's normal to be at a level of 250 ng/dL

----------


## MickeyKnox

250 is normal huh? i'd be looking at seeing an endo or perhaps a different md. my family doc actually thought 6.9nmol/L was "normal" now that's scary..

----------


## DGK

Im at 220 and finally my doc has prescribed trt...

----------

